# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Интервью Рами игумену Евмению

## Светлана )

Интервью Рами игумену Евмению
Мудрый и добрый межконфессиональный диалог!

http://www.bleckt.com/video/tv/1876.html

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

спасибо, интересный диалог...

----------

